# R33 GTR intercooler



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm looking for a standard intercooler from an R33 GTR. If anyone has one for sale could they contact me at [email protected] 

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*I/C*

Yes I have one, how much would you like to pay me for it?

Standard Black one, removed from my old R33 as replaced by HKS.

Send me a PM or email @ - [email protected].

Regards


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi , i have a standard silver r34 one for sale


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

I managed to find one in the 18 years since posting this request


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Why did this show up recently then on wanted ads😅😅


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> Why did this show up recently then on wanted ads😅😅


 The recommended reading threads below are often decades out of date 😆


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you still got the car though?


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Me? Yes, it's in my garage


----------

